# Honda HS1332ATD vs 2007 Ariens 1332D Comparison



## joeshmoe (Nov 16, 2018)

I picked up a brand new HS1332 last night and am disappointed for a $3200 machine. I made through most of my driveway this morning, but after about halfway through, the auger (NOT the impeller and chute) filled up and was very difficult to clear with the special stick. I did this about 4 times before grabbing my 2007 Ariens 1332 to perform a comparison. The Ariens didn't clog at all. I will be returning the Honda today. 

On a positive note, the Honda threw the snow further than the Ariens and was much easier to maneuver, but it didn't meet the primary goal of throwing snow. 

If I could post attachments I would include pictures.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

joeshmoe said:


> I picked up a brand new HS1332 last night and am disappointed for a $3200 machine. I made through most of my driveway this morning, but after about halfway through, the auger (NOT the impeller and chute) filled up and was very difficult to clear with the special stick. I did this about 4 times before grabbing my 2007 Ariens 1332 to perform a comparison. The Ariens didn't clog at all. I will be returning the Honda today.
> 
> On a positive note, the Honda threw the snow further than the Ariens and was much easier to maneuver, but it didn't meet the primary goal of throwing snow.
> 
> If I could post attachments I would include pictures.


If you re jet that Honda it will be all you want it to be. I just finished 38 driveways and never felt like it was underpowered. We ran two hss1332s and we did all 38 in 7 hours. They are running way way to lean stock. I have a third machine that is still stock and I would agree that it’s a disappointment. 

This slop was awful it acts like 12 plus inches of heavy snow.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

northeast said:


> If you re jet that Honda it will be all you want it to be. I just finished 38 driveways and never felt like it was underpowered. We ran two hss1332s and we did all 38 in 7 hours. They are running way way to lean stock. I have a third machine that is still stock and I would agree that it’s a disappointment.
> 
> This slop was awful it acts like 12 plus inches of heavy snow.



It doesn't sound like his complaint was lack of power or a typical clog, but the auger collecting enough snow that it was interfering with snow feed to the impeller.


----------



## joeshmoe (Nov 16, 2018)

That's correct. The main auger packed solid with snow; the impeller was clear.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you have a NAPA store or a John Deere dealer nearby you can purchase an aerosol can of Fluid Film and coat everything that contacts snow to make it easier to discharge. 
Putting the larger fuel jets in the honda engine will only benefit you as its power has been reduced due to the EPA and the small engine pollution control method being smaller fuel jets for gas engines and or slightly changing the engines fuel delivery timing in the diesel engines of compact utility tractors.

Try the Fluid Film aerosol spray before you make final decision about it as heavy wet snow will plug up cross augers that have ripping teeth as the friction of the rotating cross auger creates a lot of heat and of course heat goes to cold and it will create ice on the auger flights. 

Keeo the fluid film in a warm place and it will be easier to mix when shaking it and you can coat the chute while clearing the snow to keep everything moving.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

One thought that came to mind, and bearing in mind you're not fully familiar with the machine yet - did you use full throttle when trying to clear the snow? Honda emphasise the need for full throttl;e, especially in the conditions we had yesterday. 

The type of snow we had yesterday was such that it would compact upon the first stage auger to the point where it would not be as free to thrown into the second stage impeller housing, witgh anything other than full throttle.


----------



## joeshmoe (Nov 16, 2018)

Yes, I was definitely at full throttle. I haven't measured it, but the auger blades(?) seem to be closer together and slightly smaller than my Ariens which I suppose could contribute to being more likely to clog. I'm sure it's great in ideal snow conditions.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

No broken shear bolts right? 

Spraying the augers with fluid film, Pam, wd40... helps with the augers turning into a barrel of snow.

I’ve seen my machine collect a cylinder of snow around the center shaft, but it never stopped moving snow.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not vastly experienced with Honda blowers, I'm relatively new to the brand, but it strikes me that there is something wrong beyond juyst having slushy snow here. The fact that the snow / slush wasn't making it into the impeller housing (according to the OP) points to a problem with the auger torque, IMHO. 

So yeah, basics like make sure both augers are on right (has been known that they;ve been on backwards from new), both are turning on full throttle I.E. no broken shear bolts as per drmedp. 

I have heard of 1332s clogging at the chute but I don't think I've heard of this issue as much.


----------



## joeshmoe (Nov 16, 2018)

Good suggestion. I will swing by the dealer on the way home tonight and see what they have to say about it too. I haven't ever had a snowblower in 30 years do this.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

ok Now that I am understanding the problem I can say it happened to my partners machine once last night. We cleaned it out with the tool supplied and it did not happen again. We logged 6 hours on each machine so in 12 hours of use this happened once. The machines are not perfect imo no machine is, but they worked very hard for me last night and did not complain. Each machine used about 3 gallons of fuel over the 6 hours of run time and other then that one clog they were issue free.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Sounds like a broken shear pin(bolt - whatever you want to call it). Pin down the auger engagement lever then get a frontside view to ensure that everything is moving as it should(left side auger, right side auger, impeller).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

partypants said:


> Sounds like a broken shear pin(bolt - whatever you want to call it). Pin down the auger engagement lever then get a frontside view to ensure that everything is moving as it should(left side auger, right side auger, impeller).


:welcome: to SBF Partypants

Or with the engine off and the wire pulled off the spark plug, inspect the shear bolts and make sure they look intact on both side. If in doubt reach in there and see if you can turn the auger on the shaft.
Some times the auger will turn with the shaft due to rust, ice or even because the head and nut have sheared off but there's is enough of the bolt stuck in the shaft and manages to engage the auger when there ins't much of a load on it.

.


----------



## joeshmoe (Nov 16, 2018)

I went to the dealer today and showed them the pictures of the auger clogging. They said that they haven't seen that before. They also had the thought that the chute could have clogged and backed up into the auger, causing it to become clogged and then not be able to unclog on its own... it's not the worst theory I've heard.

For now, they are performing the technical service bulletin on it and replacing the chute with the new style. I definitely won't be selling my Ariens this year until I'm happy with the Honda.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad to see a honda dealer that did not balk about replacing the chute as they knew of the service bulletin.

Don't know if this is possible but perhaps all the honda owners with the problem should band together and call this dealer to have their warranty work done by them since the other dealers are not willing to do the work.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

cheapest solution of the problem link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=JmUd3MxjacA&v=4_vsXivA2HY


Turn on youtube subtitles for english instructions on the video.


Or expensive solution: https://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/honda-walk/tsukanai-s-bara.html#


Very important measure the auger shaft thickness to get the correct size the one above is just an example.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I am definitely going to do this – the cheapest solution. Thank you for the links.



help said:


> cheapest solution of the problem link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=JmUd3MxjacA&v=4_vsXivA2HY
> 
> Turn on youtube subtitles for english instructions on the video.
> 
> ...


----------

